# 67 Tempest Custom restoration



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,I would like to say SORRY for my English and ect. 
I'm new in this forum. I live in Europe and i just got my Pontiac Tempest Custom 1967. In my mind lot of think i would like to do. It will be complete restoration,frame blasting,body,and all metal parts. I would like to make like GTO clone, but some times thinking to keep like it is  
Maybe you guys can help me whit some information according Restoration,parts,weather strip kits and etc! It will be very helpfully for me.

I have one question about weather strip kit for my tempest, maybe you can tell me we i can get good quality ALL weather strip kits!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Keep it a Tempest.....they rock!!!!

Softseal makes nice weatherstripping...welcome to the reservation...:cheers

heres my 66' Tempest Custom freshly re-done

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats on the tempest. There are enough clones out there but it is YOUR car. Haven't bought any weatherstrip yet so I have no recomendation.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Good looking car.
I've used softseal, and supersoft, both are quality.
Good luck on the build.


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you guys. I hope till new year I wll manage to remove body from frame.Planing to put disc brakes kit in front, but I don't know what will be the best solution,maybe some of you has already disc brakes and you happy with them! And what will be the best solution for suspension, maybe you can give me info.
Already did blasting on fenders, doors and hood. I will send some more pictures of my progress on the my Tempest, as soon I will get back home from Amsterdam. Thank you for interested in my project and your help


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Amsterdam...always wanted to visit there...

On the front disc conversion try GM single piston calipers like this...
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices










On front end you will want new ball joints, outer and inner tie rods, new bushing (poly), and a center link to tighten the steering up. 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

these two upgrades are stock parts , affordable and will provide good performance for street use. there are plenty of aftermarket suppliers that have high performance kits if you seek more but they can get rather spendy....:cheers


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for web side, I will order them. Amsterdam is alot of fun,but some times I'm to offen there , with my business trips. I would like to go to California for surfing, and on my way back to Russia I would take few trucks whit parts for my Tempest.


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi one more time for all, was working for past 4 days, frame off, engine. Hope after new year frame will go for blasting. 
P.S Maybe some one can tell me about my engine,i have some numbers from it,i would like to know the engine year of manufacture and transmission. I would like to rebuild my motor and transmission but i don't know what king of engine rebuilding kit i need to buy. May be you can help me?

Transmition 
BT 6924683

Engine

500 810
71 0207


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

this will help with block ID and where to find the casting #'s

Engine I.D. and Codes

, also we need to know what the #s on your center head exhaust runners are to figure out compression 

looks like it has been updated to HEI distributor trans looks like a TH400 auto

a word of advise, find a machine shop that knows Pontaics or can follow the directions given to you on here by the engine guys to a T, Pontiac motors are built on different principles than chevys and do not respond well to being built like a bowtie, thats why they get a bad rap. A correctly built Pontiac motor will thrash a comparably built chevy of similar cubic inches.


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for information, i will look for this numbers tomorrow. So you suggest to buy engine from Chevy? Or i can rebuild my? Las time i spoke with ex-owner of this car he told me that engine is 350 with 400 turbo transmission came from Pontiac firebird 1969 but his not shore and don't remember exactly.
Maybe you can suggest me any engines from chevy/!! Thank you in advance for your help






Instg8ter said:


> this will help with block ID and where to find the casting #'s
> 
> Engine I.D. and Codes
> 
> ...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

NOOOOO Chevys!!! We like pontiac motors....:willy::lol: the 350 Pontiac can be built to make respectable numbers 350+ HP 430 TQ, looks like a stock early HEI so 69' would be plausible. Get the numbers from block and heads and we can explore your options, i would'nt think that pontiac blocks and parts are very plentiful where you are so re-building the 350 may be your best and most economical solution. You will find that most guys run the 389-455 motors here because the blocks were once plentiful , they all cost basically the same to build and there's no replacement for displacement, but i have seen some stout 350's built....


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank its very helpful for me, tomorrow i will tell you numbers from engine. So many engine rebuilding kits on Internet, but maybe you have a good example to buy?




Instg8ter said:


> NOOOOO Chevys!!! We like pontiac motors....:willy::lol: the 350 Pontiac can be built to make respectable numbers 350+ HP 430 TQ, looks like a stock early HEI so 69' would be plausible. Get the numbers from block and heads and we can explore your options, i would'nt think that pontiac blocks and parts are very plentiful where you are so re-building the 350 may be your best and most economical solution. You will find that most guys run the 389-455 motors here because the blocks were once plentiful , they all cost basically the same to build and there's no replacement for displacement, but i have seen some stout 350's built....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

heres a link to a members TA with a built 350 in it, password is 71ta if it won't let you in

http://71transamrestomod.shutterfly.com/pictures/86


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Happy New Year for you and your family, I have a question according Disc Brake kit with powet buster. So many disc brakekiton ebay,but i don't know what will be bether for my car. I thinking about this

GM A / F / X Body Power Disc Brake conversion Kit Brakes | eBay 

Pls. let me know if its a good staff, i need complete kit. Thank you in advance




Instg8ter said:


> Amsterdam...always wanted to visit there...
> 
> On the front disc conversion try GM single piston calipers like this...
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> ...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

those will work fine and the price is fair...with master and prop valve


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for your help, im thinking to put on my Tempest 15x7/15x8 Chrome Wheels Rims,i was looking on ebay and i found this one

15x7/15x8 Chrome Wheels Rims Tires 215/65R15-245/60R15 for Pontiac GTO 1967 | eBay

What do you think about,what kind of rims you have on your Pontiac?



Instg8ter said:


> those will work fine and the price is fair...with master and prop valve


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

mine are Billet specialties polished aluminum, i picked them up used they are about the same setup as those except i have a bit wider front tires at 235 60R15


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe my question will be stupid,but i will ask any way .
If i will install disc brake kit are thous wheels will fit 100%


15x7/15x8 Cragar SS Wheels Rims Tires 225/60R15-245/60R15 for Pontiac GTO 66-72 | eBay




Instg8ter said:


> mine are Billet specialties polished aluminum, i picked them up used they are about the same setup as those except i have a bit wider front tires at 235 60R15


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes disk brakes will fit with all 15" wheels, its when you have the stock 14" setup when they become a problem. And truthfully the drums are fine for street use in the back unless you plan on doing autocross events, if you want to save a few bucks (around 700) just do the fronts.


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks,my Tempest has Cragar ss 14wheels in front and 15wheels on the back.But i will replace front wheels for 15"/ I was thinking to put only to the front. 
I found one bay, headlight,do you think is good idea? 

5-3/4" HALOGEN HEADLIGHT DIAMOND CRYSTAL HEADLAMP CLEAR 60/55W H4 LIGHT BULB SET | eBay





Instg8ter said:


> Yes disk brakes will fit with all 15" wheels, its when you have the stock 14" setup when they become a problem. And truthfully the drums are fine for street use in the back unless you plan on doing autocross events, if you want to save a few bucks (around 700) just do the fronts.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

guess it depends on what you want, and the availability of bulbs there, those will work but you lose the "original" look.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The headlights are nice, G8ter is right, you will lose the original looks, but for Europe and the roads, more light is better, unless you are in Belgium with all the roads lit at night. Stock discs will fit in 14" rally rims, that's how they came from the factory. Parts are VERY expensive in Europe, I know, lived there. So, build what is available, if your 350 only needs a rering, or crank kit, that's do able, if someone has a fresh powertrain sitting around, it could save you a bunch of money to convert it. 
When I was in Germany in 90 they wanted $450 for a starter for my Corvette, went home and got a reman for $27. Pontiac parts are not available in Holland, although everything else is in Amsterdam- fun place to visit..:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Shoot on over to the Motor City HB, we may not have surf (unless you count the 6 footers on Lake Erie) but we got plenty of Pontiac Parts, ohhhh and the City of Pontiac....still need to park my Tempest under the city limits sign in the middle island of Woodward Ave. and get a pic........Maybe next Dream Cruise....arty:


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Unfortunately all parts I need to order from USA in Europe i couldn't find any parts for my Tempest. Amsterdam is nice and plenty staff is legal  Next month going to Moscow for 4 days and after going for my Business trip to California but it will be very short only 5 days. I would like to take whit me Big track for Pontiac parts  



jetstang said:


> The headlights are nice, G8ter is right, you will lose the original looks, but for Europe and the roads, more light is better, unless you are in Belgium with all the roads lit at night. Stock discs will fit in 14" rally rims, that's how they came from the factory. Parts are VERY expensive in Europe, I know, lived there. So, build what is available, if your 350 only needs a rering, or crank kit, that's do able, if someone has a fresh powertrain sitting around, it could save you a bunch of money to convert it.
> When I was in Germany in 90 they wanted $450 for a starter for my Corvette, went home and got a reman for $27. Pontiac parts are not available in Holland, although everything else is in Amsterdam- fun place to visit..:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

wonder how many pontiac parts you can get in your carry on.... and how many times you will be stopped and strip searched...:rofl: "Honest officer, its a pontiac close ratio steering box, not a bomb".....:shutme


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

When you come to Cali, just get a complete car and ship it home. There is a show here where they do that and double their money. Just make it a business/pleasure trip.


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Next week going to Moscow, Friday will be in LAX,after San Diego 2 days,and 3 days in Huntington Beach. But what I'm trying to do whit my Tempest,all parts and little bolts will be brand new. Its my goal to restore this car,my girlfriend she is not believe that i can do it my self,but i will do this, and in my head is already how my Tempest will be looking.
When i will finish my Tempest i would like to ask my girlfriend( Would you Merrie me? And i Will be driving Black Pontiac Tempest. So its my goal at the moment,Maybe is not a good idea to get Married



jetstang said:


> When you come to Cali, just get a complete car and ship it home. There is a show here where they do that and double their money. Just make it a business/pleasure trip.


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a question about engines!! I see many Chevy turn key engines for sale on ebay, but unfortunately i couldn't find any Pontiac engines/ Maybe you know where i can find turn key pontiac engine 



jetstang said:


> When you come to Cali, just get a complete car and ship it home. There is a show here where they do that and double their money. Just make it a business/pleasure trip.


----------



## 67T3MP3ST (Jan 2, 2012)

if you have the $$$

Butler Performance - Specializing in Pontiac Engines Heads and Performance Parts


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Contact Jim Lehart at Central Virginia Machine.
http://www.centralvirginia.machine.com

He's got customers from as far away as the Netherlands who won't deal with anyone else.

Bear


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi to everyone,find out that my TH400 transmission belongs to Buick Rivera 69,but engine has mark GM350. But Buick Rivera had 455 engine! So my question is : IS IT NORMAL IF TRANSMISSION FROM BUICK AND ENGINE FROM PONTIAC.
It confuses me so much and maybe you can give me any advice about maybe i need to find another engine or i can keep everything like it is?
It will be very helpful for me
Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A turbo 400 from a Buick will fit in your Pontiac. It must have been replace with maybe a salvage yard unit.
Did you ever figure out which motor you have exactly?


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm trying to find more info about my engine, but unfortunately no sexes.
only for this moment find this numbers 
500810
71
w0207
GM350
and i know that i need to find two letter on my motor.
I was looking on Internet and i fount that my motor 1975 but from which car it came i don't know. Last owner told me that my motor came from Firebird 69 but I'm not sure.



Rukee said:


> A turbo 400 from a Buick will fit in your Pontiac. It must have been replace with maybe a salvage yard unit.
> Did you ever figure out which motor you have exactly?


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi guys, į spoke whit one of the guys who rebuilds engines and he sad that me engine can be Poncho. I don't have idea what doset mean. Maybe some one can explain me? Thank you. Sorry for stupid question


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Poncho is short or slang for "Pontiac"...


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

On the heads no numbers at all. I found only Y9. Maybe heads was replaced?! I would like to rebuild it whit new pistons, rings and ect. But what kind of rebuilding kit I need to buy?! Pls if some one can give me info pls it let me know. Thank you in advance


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

hbdenchik said:


> On the heads no numbers at all. I found only Y9. Maybe heads was replaced?! I would like to rebuild it whit new pistons, rings and ect. But what kind of rebuilding kit I need to buy?! Pls if some one can give me info pls it let me know. Thank you in advance


Here is a pretty good page with the various engine and head codes, and information about where to look for them:
Pontiac Power
(Most of the text in RED color is a link to more information)

Before you begin a rebuild it would be good to determine what condition the engine is in now. 

Bear


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Guys

I was thinking about a new engine, and found some companys. Maybe some of you head a deal whit them or maybe have engine builded for you? I need your help!
fastco.com Chevy Crate Engines, Chevy Performance Engines, GM Performance Engines, 350,502 Big Block, Muscle Car Engines
I have about 5000-6000 usd to spend on engine


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Get a hold of Jim Lehrer at CVM (Central Virginia Machining) he will build to spec and ship to you. He goes by MrPbody on here but has not posted recently.


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for answer. I just would like to go for Pontiac engine, whit 375 hp!
And I have budget only 6000 usd. Do you think it will be inaf?!
I just need simple engine, whit out a/c, serpentine belt system and ect.






BearGFR said:


> Contact Jim Lehart at Central Virginia Machine.
> http://www.centralvirginia.machine.com
> 
> He's got customers from as far away as the Netherlands who won't deal with anyone else.
> ...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know for sure, but I know that Jim will tell you the truth about what you can do for that much money, and he also will know just how far you can take it, power-wise, and stay within your budget. Jim's one of those rare people who's actually honest.

Bear


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Bear,
So you think 6000 usd is not inaf? Fastco engines offered me 383 engine turn key for 4700 usd but it's chevy and I would like to have Pontiac engine. I just would like to have a deal whit good mechanic. 
I wrote e-mail to Jim, so waiting for answer







BearGFR said:


> I don't know for sure, but I know that Jim will tell you the truth about what you can do for that much money, and he also will know just how far you can take it, power-wise, and stay within your budget. Jim's one of those rare people who's actually honest.
> 
> Bear


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Today I got my frame from sandblasting, looks good have some holes but after some welding will be like new. I will send some pictures. Maybe you can give me advice about fuel tank, mine is licking so I need new one.






hbdenchik said:


> Hi Bear,
> So you think 6000 usd is not inaf? Fastco engines offered me 383 engine turn key for 4700 usd but it's chevy and I would like to have Pontiac engine. I just would like to have a deal whit good mechanic.
> I wrote e-mail to Jim, so waiting for answer


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Guys,
What do you think about this engine from Ebay.

Pontiac 400/461 stroker 420hp motor, with Edelbrock 750 carb READY TO RUN!! | eBay


----------



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

I like that you are keeping a Pontiac engine in your Tempest. Too many people swap in a Chevy motor these days. I'm restoring a 67 Tempest as well. Good luck. If the seller in your ebay ad will ship internationally I think the auction is more than fair for a built Pontiac engine.


----------

